# I think I finally got it right!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I've been working with Ebony, seeing as she'll probably be on my show string along with Finale. (okay so it only consists of them so far, still) I was wondering if anyone would "judge" her for me. Pwease. lol

Standing somewhat naturally. (I wasn't pushing down at all then)









"punched" down.

















Rear.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Crissa, I am no judge by any means but that lil' gal is going to make you very proud! She really is a beauty and your time spent working with her really shows!
I not only love her shiny blackness, but her length and general appearance is gorgeous! Nice sharp withers, level back and rump and her escutcheon is very high. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Liz...............she is gorgeous.. and should very well ...take the shows.... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sharp withers, good angulation, long, great breed character...and not to mention cute and shiny. :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm pretty proud of her, I just need to get pictures of her half sister, Finale, she's turning out nice too just not as easy to handle. :roll: I think Orion threw two real nice babies. :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not a Nubian breeder, but here's what I think:

Nice rear angulation, nice high and tight shoulders, strong clean legs, and long neck. I also like her ears, but I'm not sure how Nubian ears are supposed to look. You did a good job setting her up.  :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much RunAround! The only thing I really don't like about her is her escutcheon, I think it needs to be more U shaped. :shrug: Her ears aren't perfect either, they're long enough and shaped right, but she has good control over them, I wish she'd gotten more of her daddy's ears. :sigh:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You did a really good job setting her up Crissa! She looks really nice. I agree with Ashley's critique of her, her escutcheon looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She looks great!!!!!!! :clap:


----------

